# Geese and chickens



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, so i'm wondering if it possible to stick a few geese in with the chickens to provide more protection from predators? If so, can you stick baby geese in with day old chicks? What is raising geese like? They would be confined in a very large area in the bushes, would this be ok?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Geese will not protect against predators. They can be fun to have though. I keep geese with my chickens.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

So often people ask about adding geese to their livestock for added protection. Unless you want a "door alarm" - geese are no protection. They are frankly, just as vulnerable to the same predators as chickens, except perhaps a hawk, and even then, a gosling would be nice lunch for a cunning raptor. 

Further - adult geese are as protective as they can be over their own young - but they could care less about your chickens.

As for raising them together - it might work if you had plenty of space - but goslings do like water, and can be bigger - so it may be better to brood them separately. I doubt they would really bond as youngins. About adolescent, they'd go there separate ways.

Raising geese is a wonderful experience. They are very different than chickens or ducks. They're wise, curious, and graceful. They're also very community oriented. Their flock behavior is fascinating...and I'd advise not getting just one. They will be lonely. As for their environs - geese prefer to graze in open spaces (like a golf course - tee hee!), but confinement (fencing) is probably necessary, again - because they are prone to being snacked on by dogs, coyotes, fox, you name it. 

We raise our ducks, geese and chickens together - but over time, we've fenced in larger and larger territory for them to roam. They pretty much stick to their own, though we do have one Kamikaze drake who pesters everyone about this season.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I HAD a drake with delusions of gander. The ganders did not appreciate it. Even mild tempered geese can be rough in mating season.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

geese can be good 'watch dogs' and alert you when something strange comes around but thats all......but they don't 'protect'.....
geese like water so when your geese get a few days older they gonna want a bowl to wash/play in and they are very messy...water need to be changed a couple times a day..
I have 2 grown males and love them both but they can get pretty onery at times to.....i lock mine up at night and let them free range during the day when the pond is not frozen otherwise they have a kids swimming pool to play in......


----------

